

Fedora 19 released - phxql
https://fedoraproject.org/

======
giulivo
to be honest, I'd have linked the features list page:
[http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Releases/19/FeatureList](http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Releases/19/FeatureList)
which bundles a lot of nice informations in a single page!

------
xyjprc
I wonder how to upgrade from 18 to 19 smoothly

~~~
giulivo
actually it boils down to very few steps:

    
    
      # rpm --import https://fedoraproject.org/static/FB4B18E6.txt
      # yum update yum
      # yum --releasever=19 distro-sync
    

also see this:
[https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Upgrading_Fedora_using_yum#Fe...](https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Upgrading_Fedora_using_yum#Fedora_18_-.3E_Fedora_19)

